# Temporarily Residing in MX



## JDH86 (Aug 2, 2018)

I recently decided to take some time away from "mainstream" life to travel, and in mid-October I'll be wrapping up the first stage of that endeavor, in the form of concluding a thru-hike of the Pacific Crest Trail. As such, I am brain-storming ways to continue my travels in a fiscally-conscious manner; one idea that I've been considering is living temporarily in a Mexican town such as San Felipe, Ensenada, etc. for a few months this winter. This is something that I have little to no experience with, however, and so I thought that I would reach out to you folks for advice and possible guidance on the subject. Any and all feedback/information on the topic is most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Both towns you mentioned are tourists towns but with 2 very different flavors, I have time in both towns numerous times and my opinion is from personal experiences...

San Felipe, pop. 20,000 is more a party town for Arizona collage students and off road ATV maniacs.
Summertime temperatures can be 99℉ +...Because of tidal influences ( + or - 22 FEET ) the gulf water can be close to shore or a 1/2 mile away and sting rays can be a problem...

Ensenada, pop.500,000 is more a real town with a port with caters to fishing fleets, cargo ships from around the world and cruise ships...a new malacon and swimmable beach, 15 miles away from the Guadalupe Wine Reigon, and of course the world famous Husongs Cantina est.1892.......
I would pick Ensenada any day........


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Both towns you mentioned are tourists towns but with 2 very different flavors, I have time in both towns numerous times and my opinion is from personal experiences...
> 
> San Felipe, pop. 20,000 is more a party town for Arizona collage students and off road ATV maniacs.
> Summertime temperatures can be 99℉ +...Because of tidal influences ( + or - 22 FEET ) the gulf water can be close to shore or a 1/2 mile away and sting rays can be a problem...
> ...


Agreed, Ensenada, hands down. San Felipe felt like the end of the road ....and it basically is. The Sea of Cortez up at the northern end is just a lake.


----------

